# Water proof / splashproof extension cable



## donz (May 5, 2010)

Hi guys

Need to get an extension reel that has waterproof or splashproof sockets on as for use with a Karcher jet spray thingymebob and as the lead on it is stupidly short for an item like this I don't want to blow myself up! 

Found one in the UK on the Screwfix site but can't find one in either Bauhaus or Leroy Merlin - has anybody got any suggestions for Spain? We are Malaga region


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

We got ours in Leroys but it was a couple of years ago. Try a proper builders merchants?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Does it have to be on a reel? You can get really long extension leads with proper waterproof ends which aren't on a reel...


----------



## donz (May 5, 2010)

no reel needed, but still haven't found one


----------

